# New Arrival... Omega Disco Fever! Mirror Ball Watch...!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, terrible title and start... but what I hoped would be a great watch.... an so we emabrk on a tale of lows, highs, WIS mates and STS... I make no apologies for this being a picture fest, but no photo can truely do justice to this dial... you need a decent amount of sunshine to make it sparkle, and the Aussie sun is perfect for it... I now love this watch, but it wasnt always so...

You know sometimes you buy well, and other times you screw up.... well, I buy enough to screw up now and then... and this was a big one... I paid over the odds for this thing...





































Id wanted one of these for ages. Its called a lapis, or aventurine, dial cal 1510 Omega Megaquartz 2.4mhz. Same movt basically as the Marine Chronometer and a really stunning watch, if you gotta have a quartz, it may as well be one of these! The dial finish was done by hand and every dial is different... and really stunning in real life... I already had 3 other MQ cal 151x's and this would be another to make the set of the SS versions (Id love a gold one of course...)...

My small collection (before I bought the 'thing above')










So I knew it wasnt perfect and planned an STS makeover of the case and had it shipped to my mate Tom in the UK. Tom wrote an article on these watches and is a big fan ( http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...=33029&st=0 ). When it landed it wasnt running and the dial was screwed (the laquer was lifting and misted!), the glass was scratched and the strap just fell apart in his hands... I emailed the Belgian seller and he was unwavering, as ebayers always are... 'eet werked when I had eet' etc... do they breed em special to be like that, sigh.... In the end he did refund a small amount of cash, but Id paid well over the odds for a shitty watch... sigh...

Tom took it in to see Tony at STS. Now Omega Bienne wont touch these anymore, but Tony will. He thought the dial was savable... wtf!?!? and he could replace the movement parts, but it wasnt going to be cheap... I bit the bullet and gave the go ahead.... sat back and wondered what to sell to pay for it...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Out of sight and out of mind. The months came and went and I got updates from Tom but I was a bit over the thing and put it to the back of my mind... I hate buying badly... LOL....! Tom said things like 'Tony is working on your dial... hes using blutak!'... eek.... 'I saw your dial, its amazing! It has the most packed finish Tony has ever seen' and 'I saw your movement now its rebuilt and its mint' etc. I was pleased to hear this, but wasnt counting my chickens... LOL. Tom got married and went on honeymoon and when he got back he suggested I pay STS... it was done... Tom grabbed it did some pics... here is Tom's picture of his collection with mine on the right










Looked pretty good I thought.... smile.gif Well it arrived today... and wow, its way better in real life! Its hard to photograph these well, tho Gary did a good job with his recently: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=30591

So here you go.... my picturefest.... It shows great attention to detail from STS and Im very happy... thats a huge understatement by the way...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice mate, I do like them. Enjoy it :thumbsup:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

As usual, you've been kissed on the arse by a fairy Jon :wink_kiss: , a luverly end to the story and wear it (or just look at it) in good health!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!

The name 'Constellation' couldnt be more apt for this dial really... looking into it really does remind you of looking up into a very starry night.... Its funny really, you would think it looks like a metalic car finish, but you can see in the pics its more sparkely than that, but its not as crass as metalflake for those who rememebr that! LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Heavenly !

Considering there were so few of these made, members of this forum must own a fair percentage of all those that were ever built.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

From what you've said Jon I get the feeling this was an expensive journey, but it's come out looking stunning. I'm glad you're pleased - I certainly would be. 

I can't help feeling I prefer the Marine Chronometer, but I can see the fascination for this dial. I think you proobably have to see it in the steel to fully apprecaite it, so if you want to send it over to me I'll see if I change my mind :lol:

Great work by STS, and a beautiful collection now, Jon! :thumbup:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


>


You took the words from my mouth Jon......that dial looks like a scene from the bridge of the Enterprise :lol:

It really does live up to its name....great view that Jon.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Jon price is irrelevant just as long as you enjoy it :thumbsup: I'm sure you won't even think about that 12 months on...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

fantastic Jon,

that dial is stunning. I agree with David, it really does look like a view of space.

Andy


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Jon, congratulations on this watch! That looks stunning! TBH, when I first saw a picture of this design I thought it was pretty ugly (sorry), but is has grown on me and now I actually like it a lot (the pictures on this forum are very convincing sometimes :lol: ). The dial makes it even more special and some may say this watch is out of this world :lol: ...

Thank you Jon for the great story behind it and for being such a WIS who is investing a lot of money and time in preserving all these great and rare/ uncommon watches. It really is a pleasure reading about it and I truly share your happiness looking at those pictures! Please carry on  !

all the best

Jan


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Nah - too common now!  LOL.

Seriously tho' well done for sticking with it. Only a true WIS would have rescued this form certain scapping. May you be dazzled for may years to come 

Cheers S


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's just disco fantastic Jon 

Well done Tom and STS :yes: great effort.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

You under-sell your own abilities Jon, the pictures have come out just fine. That dial is really nice, STS have done a fantastic job of restoring it and it looks stunning.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Glad it all worked out in the end & I'm sure your investment will pay dividends in time .. anyhow, that is a really funky watch & I like it a lot! A belated congrats.


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Very nice resto


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Very nice Jon. Some great pictures too.

The work that must go into making something that looks like that! The quality of watches that are coming back from STS is amazing.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

It's been on a bit of a journey but judging by the results it was worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful example Jon and good to see your tanacity payed off in the end. I'm nort so sure I would have seen it through.

As I said on my new arrival post http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...;hl=New+arrival the only way to get the full effect of this dial would be to film it.

Being the luddite that I am I completely forgot until reading this that I have a compact digi camera which takes video. I've no idea if this link will work but here, in theory, is a small film to hopefully give you a better idea. This is the first (and probably only) time I've used this function so it'll undoubtably be rubbish. I think you click on the pick but I could be wrong, I usually am :blink:



Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow, that's sparkly.

Pictures are great but they don't capture the full effect like that.

Nice


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> here, in theory, is a small film to hopefully give you a better idea. This is the first (and probably only) time I've used this function so it'll undoubtably be rubbish. I think you click on the pick but I could be wrong, I usually am :blink:


Thanks for taking the time to sort that out Gary. I'd never have thought that the dial could looks so good from the flat pictures.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

its awesome and the dial has been very well done and cheers for the vid as now i want one dam!!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Bill_uk said:


> its awesome and the dial has been very well done and cheers for the vid as now i want one dam!!


Sorry about that Bill  . The daft thing about this watch is ordinary dials just look so... well ordinary now. It's extremely addictive, once that sparkle get in your blood there's no going back.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. I'm still amazed that I got the link to work, I'm not even sure how I did it either :blink:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Jon that looks stunning mate, another grail watch of mine you have got there :tongue2:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Beautiful example Jon and good to see your tanacity payed off in the end. I'm nort so sure I would have seen it through.
> 
> As I said on my new arrival post http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...;hl=New+arrival the only way to get the full effect of this dial would be to film it.
> 
> ...


Brilliant! well done mate!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys!

It was a journey and to be honest its Tom that should take the credit, all I did was use my credit card to buy the thing and then pay STS. Thanks Tom 

So now I need the gold version... and I know where one is... but I cant afford it... the gold alone in it is worth more than the watch above... LOL


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JonW said:


> So now I need the gold version... and I know where one is... but I cant afford it... the gold alone in it is worth more than the watch above... LOL


Jon I've been doing the maths on this (in order to vaguely justify the gold version I'll admit ).

In 1974 a SpMP would set you back Â£120, in comparison the gold MQ 2.4 MHz was an eye watering Â£3,275. Given that the SpMS now costs Â£1,950 or there abouts, if they still produced the MQ 2.4 MHz it would set you back a truly mind boggling Â£53,218.75! 

There it seems a bargain now doesn't it  :lol:. Hope this helps mate.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmm, I hear you Gary, but.... Its not the money it cost or what it might be worth that I need, its the entry price for today... LOL but thanks for teh thought...


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

*An absolutely magnificent watch Jon.*

It is becoming a grail of mine. No, not a grail, THE GRAIL.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Before you ask Ian, no I'm no selling mine. You've got too many of my watches as it is 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hee hee I cant really see anyone selling one of these without having a spare... Its *that* good....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> Beautiful example Jon and good to see your tanacity payed off in the end. I'm nort so sure I would have seen it through.
> 
> As I said on my new arrival post http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...;hl=New+arrival the only way to get the full effect of this dial would be to film it.
> 
> ...


Gary,

That video is superb. Not that its going to win any Oscars or anything ( :tongue2: ) but, before seeing it, I was a little luke warm about these watches. Now I want one --- please send me yours. BTW: I'm absolutely 100% sure that no-one wore these watches in the discos I went to into the 1970s.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe you were at the wrong discos?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Maybe you were at the wrong discos?


I don't thing so.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Can anyone give me a guide price on one of these I think I know where there is one for sale(no I not telling) may stretch the old bank balance if I could get it at a good price. Cheers


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

A good one...varies but see the recent sales post.

Problem with these is that they were made in ltd numbers... have very complicated movements....handmade dials that are( very prone to cracking) massive cases subseptable to dings and scrapes....and the fact that Omega will no longer service them as they have no or very limited parts....

If its cheap....and working...and in good condition and its anywhere from say ....Â£500- Â£1000 then snap it up...

Be warned though..a basic service will cost in excess of Â£500 at STS.....if the motor modules gone..and they have a spare?? add another Â£150-250...and if the dials cracked....oh i don't no..but in excess of Â£400 to have restored.....plus original bracelets are obselete, as are the links...

Would i be tempted to pick another up?.....yep..certainly would...even a busted up one is something to behold...

Hope this helps...feel free to PM me if you want any additional info..

Regards Keith


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Spurred on by the appreciative replies to my crap video I've just done another one. This time I've gone all profeshnial as they say here is Bristle. I've used natural lighting, an appropriately funky backdrop and even a tripod, shock! I think it's better than my first stab (lets face it that's not too hard really) with more realistic colours but I've away to go before an academy award. Hope you like it guys.



Cheers,

Gary


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> A good one...varies but see the recent sales post.
> 
> Problem with these is that they were made in ltd numbers... have very complicated movements....handmade dials that are( very prone to cracking) massive cases subseptable to dings and scrapes....and the fact that Omega will no longer service them as they have no or very limited parts....
> 
> ...


 Thanks Keith

Watch available from a guy I know who repairs and sells watches not sure of condition from memory it looked comestically okay pretty sure he wasnt looking for anything near the Â£500 mark would have to check he hasn't changed inside working as he did on a couple of devilles I looked at. Sounds a bit of a minefield if its a bit of a heinz could always buy it and sell on if cheap enough i suppose big disadvantage when I not very technical.

Grant


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey hey

Well, thanks for the compliments Jon, wasn't really down to me, more the magic fingers of those guys at STS! It is looking superb, I have seen it in the flesh and boy is it a great watch.

As you all know these are my favorite Omega's, all told simply one of the most landmark Omega's ever made! Yes they can still be bought but my advice would be get a good one to start out with! Keith (now Gary), Jon and I have all had to pay the price to own one of these gems, they are not cheap, but like a classic car, it really is best to get one that is sorted than one that needs work! (IMHO)

Keith is absolutely right, these watches can be a minefield and are not something for the faint hearted, but the rewards of owning one far outweigh this once you have it on your wrist! 

I am wearing one of mine today, without doubt it has one of the biggest presences of any watch I have owned! A great piece of kit.

A great post everyone for a great watch!


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

JonW said:


> My small collection (before I bought the 'thing above')


Blimey what's that 2.4Mhz watch in the middle? Some type of prototype? The only 2.4Mhz watches I've seen are the OMCs and their cousins with a blue or stardust dial!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep its a prototype. All handmade case/dial etc and with a prototype movt as well. Omega made a number of different designs when they were looking for what case shape to use for the 1510's and MCs. This comes just after the Elephant model in the time line. The Elephant is in the Omega museum with the 151x displays and there are pics on line of that setup so its easy to find.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks will try to locate some pictures.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Oops can't edit, found this picture taken at the museum where the watch on the left must be another 2.4MHz prototype, possibly "The Elephant" ?


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

I know this is an old thread, but this is a terribly beautiful watch and very hard to fault in any condition.

As usual, you guys have thrown a spanner in my worksâ€¦

I thought I decided on my next acquisition, but if anyone has one of these for sale my head could be turnedâ€¦


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL... im saying nuthin... id offer to lend you my one for a bit but you would only want one more mate...


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

An update for a superlative watch and I'm now a member of the Club !










Since the picture was taken I've had the case refinished and got a replacement bracelet from Ofrei. Unfortunately it's not as "hefty" and doesn't have the clever springbars to add and remove links.

Talking about "cracks" on the dial, I can't see any on mine in normal light but with a powerful flashlight (Ultrafire) I do see some hairline cracks...not sure if that's what Keitht was referring to, anyway I'll have to live with them and I guess they "sign" my watch ;-)


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

webvan said:


> An update for a superlative watch and I'm now a member of the Club !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes hairline cracks are cracks in the lacquer....which are ok ! Cracks in the dial itself are of course terminal :crybaby:

Very very special watches....

All the best - Neil


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah thanks, for clarifying, I must say I had a bit of a shock when I first saw them :-( I wonder if STS fix the "hairlines"? Have you seen pictures of a "cracked" Stardust dial?


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Those are really something,Have thought about starting to look for one in the new year but would feel bit anxious at that level of expenditure and potential high servicing costs without seeing and touching in ' real' life.Do others just take a chance and bite the bullet?


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

webvan said:


> Ah thanks, for clarifying, I must say I had a bit of a shock when I first saw them :-( I wonder if STS fix the "hairlines"? Have you seen pictures of a "cracked" Stardust dial?


Hi

I'm pretty sure STS leave those hairline lacquer cracks well alone....nothing particulary wrong with them....JonW owns a waffle dial that is disintegrating though....










HTHs -

Neil


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Dr.f said:


> Those are really something,Have thought about starting to look for one in the new year but would feel bit anxious at that level of expenditure and potential high servicing costs without seeing and touching in ' real' life.Do others just take a chance and bite the bullet?


Hi

I'd always try & buy one with some service history....preferably STS and perhaps from someone here on the forum. If you take a chance you have to accept the risk that aswell as any future service bill , that you may have to add other parts to the bill - such as a circuit @ Â£500 !

A standard service is Â£600 + VAT....my latest *18k* addition is coming in just a shade under Â£900 

However , it the only one that the owner of STS has ever actually seen & handled.... :smoke:

All the best - Neil


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

oh...we need pictures of that 18K, even before the STS refurb ;-)

Thanks for the pic of the disintegrating waffle dial, that is really heart breaking.

As for mine, I did take a chance but the price wasn't too bad at Â£850 shipped and the seller had checked it against his RC clock. It had a new crystal and the case was a bit beat but a friend gave it some TLC.


----------



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

Great piece of work..enjoy


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

flame said:


> I'm pretty sure STS leave those hairline lacquer cracks well alone....nothing particulary wrong with them....JonW owns a waffle dial that is disintegrating though....


Just came across a picture of a beat up stardust dial, sad sight !


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

webvan said:


> oh...we need pictures of that 18K, even before the STS refurb ;-)
> 
> Thanks for the pic of the disintegrating waffle dial, that is really heart breaking.
> 
> As for mine, I did take a chance but the price wasn't too bad at Â£850 shipped and the seller had checked it against his RC clock. It had a new crystal and the case was a bit beat but a friend gave it some TLC.


Hi

A bit of a late response....picked up the 18k Stardust from STS today....completely refurbed & serviced and even now water proof to 30m ! Amazing & truly rare piece (1 of circa 200)....better pics to follow....










All the best - Neil


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks great and I'd never seen an 18K on a strap! Is it the original one that's been restored? Is that an 18k clasp too?


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

webvan said:


> Looks great and I'd never seen an 18K on a strap! Is it the original one that's been restored? Is that an 18k clasp too?


Hi

It's an original & correct 1215 strap with a 9k plate No27 clasp....I'm going to have the 9k stripped off & re-plated in 18k - I want it right....I also pulled the Extract of Archives on this one - supplied new in Switzerland in 1975. Serial number is just before the one sold in Omegamania in 2007.

This also confirmed the Watch did originally come on the 18k bracelet....which was smelted by one of the previous owners as it had become damaged/stretched and more valuable for it's gold content.

Thanks - Neil


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous,STS look to have done a super job.I worry i'd be anxious actually wearing it !!!!!,but its so nice i'd get over it.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Neil, lovely watch and superb to see it redone by Tony at STS, he does amazing work with these and whilst not cheap, it is worth the money as you know.

The watch with the old waffle dial you showed earlier is no long with me, i sold it to my good friend Foz who has had it fitted with a an 18k stardust dial and hands (at STS of course) and it looks superb. That watch had been serviced and was running sweetly and even the case was great, it was only the dial that let it down else it would have looked new.

Whilst I still have the watch in the original pics in this thread, plus a prototype 1510, of course I couldnt leave it at that so I managed to acquire another well used waffle dial version as well... that will be with STS when i get some funds


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

That dial is gone :-( Most of the "waffle" dials that show up seem to be in a bad shape. I wonder if this one was brown originally or whether the color changed as part of the decaying process. Neil used to have a blue one and Tom had a brown one at some point. He also mentioned a black version but I've never seen a picture of one.

Does STS still have Stardust dials (don't think they ever had other dial versions as spares) to replace it?



flame said:


> It's an original & correct 1215 strap with a 9k plate No27 clasp....I'm going to have the 9k stripped off & re-plated in 18k - I want it right....I also pulled the Extract of Archives on this one - supplied new in Switzerland in 1975. Serial number is just before the one sold in Omegamania in 2007.
> 
> This also confirmed the Watch did originally come on the 18k bracelet....which was smelted by one of the previous owners as it had become damaged/stretched and more valuable for it's gold content.


Yes that solid 18k bracelet would be worth a lot and probably not too wearable too these days ;-) I wonder if that 9k plated No27 was originally designed for some MQs.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep its gone, such is life 

I think this one was black, my last was defo was black, pic shown earlier.

STS has had dials redone by Omega i think, they are exactly as original and of course, uncracked... This watch may well get one of those when its done, we'll see.


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

JonW said:


> Yep its gone, such is life
> 
> I think this one was black, my last was defo was black, pic shown earlier.
> 
> STS has had dials redone by Omega i think, they are exactly as original and of course, uncracked... This watch may well get one of those when its done, we'll see.


Hi John

When I was with Tony from STS last week we discussed the replacement dials....especially the stardust versions....which unfortunately are not available due to a problem with the process of applying the dial markings.

Thanks Neil


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Is that a temporary problem? Do hey have other types of dials available ?

@jonw - saw that black waffle in your group pic on the first page. I'm sure you've already been asked but where did you find the prototype, on eBay like Tom? I think he mentioned there was a third prototype in the wild but I haven't seen pics of it.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Neil, I didnt know that. what a shame. Tony can sort it if anyone can tho, he is the master of these watches. end of.

Webvan, The 1510 prototype Ive had for many years now and is probably the only 1510 proto out there the rest live in Bienne from what i was told. Tom's Protos are 1500 Elefant etc. so slightly different of course. And yes it was originally from an ebay seller who had links into Omega and I expect it is the same watch Tom was talking about, he's admired it for a while. Watch is verified and Omega know i have it of course... mention has been made when i was in the Museum about it. hmm... I always look blank and slightly stupid when it comes up in conversation... 'A blue omega watch? not sure I know the one you mean...' LOL!


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

webvan said:


> Is that a temporary problem? Do hey have other types of dials available ?


Hi

It was taking STS about 1yr to source a Stardust replacement....and now they have the problem that the dials kept getting cracked whilst the markings were being applied (at least 2-3 were lost in this process).

So it's a problem that won't be quickly resolved and can only go forward on a donor/exchange dial basis.

Of course there are certain peeps (Tom) who might have 1 or 2 dials just sitting in a drawer... :secret:

All the best - Neil


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks so it seems they were able to source Stardust dials only, not the blue or waffle versions. The "donor/exchange" process is bound to increase in the future...

@JonW - Ah yes, it's a 1510 prototype, not a 1500 like Tom's "Elephant" (has a passing similarity to the 1300 EQ too). So that makes two 1500/1510 prototypes, I seemed to remember he'd mentioned there were three but I could be wrong. Maybe he was referring to the 1515 but I've never seen any pictures of it. I really need to put up that post with the pictures of the Omega 2.4Mhz watches I've collected here and there to give an overview of what was available over the years.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

webvan said:


> I really need to put up that post with the pictures of the Omega 2.4Mhz watches I've collected here and there to give an overview of what was available over the years.


Well here it is : Omega 2.4Mhz Megaquartz Variations - Collected Pictures And Links ;-)


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> Yep its gone, such is life
> 
> I think this one was black, my last was defo was black, pic shown earlier.
> 
> STS has had dials redone by Omega i think, they are exactly as original and of course, uncracked... This watch may well get one of those when its done, we'll see.


Hi all, as Jon says it was me that bought the 'black' waffle. I had it for 2 years and wore it occasionally but was always a bit paranoid about a flake of dial lacquer coming loose and getting in the movement.

I had the good fortune to stumble across an 18k stardust dial (hairline cracked but ok) and Tony at STS did the swap for me.

As part of the deal I let Tony keep the waffle dial so perhaps it is already at Bienne for restoration?

So the 'black' waffle now looks like this



















cheers

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stunning Andy! Love it. And to think we did that deal in Hong Kong years ago on the same weekend when we hatched the idea and did the research for the DeskDivers Hong Kong shopping article... and im back there next week to check its all still current... the things we do for WIS!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

haha, too true matey. The stardust is one of my absolute favourite watches and, if truth be told, it gets more wear than any of my other 'rare' pieces. It may have been a bit sacrilegious to have removed a waffle from the gene pool especially to create what is essentially a franken, but I do love it and it would definitely be joint last out of the door should I ever be forced to sell my collection.

have fun in HK

Andy


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

That's an interesting swap, the great thing is that it still "alive" ! Was it the black waffle in the first picture of this thread (







) and I think this one posted by flame recently 







is the same one.

Would be interesting to know whether that dial was restored, seems unlilely given the damage!


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

My old waffle dial is in perfect condition & stored safely away with a fellow collector....it might even be making a reappearance shortly !

Thanks Neil


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

i'll have to dig around for a pic as it was, perhaps Jon has one. The pic you linked certainly shows the same amount of crazing but I couldn't say if that was mine or not.

I had to go for the stardust and spent ages searching for the dial, they are truly unique and sparkle like nothing else. Frankly they are the only thing you could wear, go into a Swarovski shop, and put anything they've in any of their cabinets to shame 

Andy



webvan said:


> That's an interesting swap, the great thing is that it still "alive" ! Was it the black waffle in the first picture of this thread (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Aha looking back at the picture i can say yes, this is mine when it had the waffle dial. It still has the bottom left scratch on the crystal. I could have changed it but the new ones have a grey/translucent seal which looks terribly out of place.










Andy


----------

